# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Mba 4502 nfe  ariston

## petroglis

προβλημα με πλακετα! υπαρχει καποιος να εχει συναντησει αυτο το μοντελο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εγώ πάντως όχι ... αλλά θα σου κάνω τον "δημοσιογράφο"
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1823666.html

http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic388172.html

----------

